# Mario Kart Wii



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

If anyone has this game, do you fancy having an internet race sometime ?

Cheers


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

I woulD but my connection keeps dropping on it for some reason.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry i didn't realise there was a gaming zone, cheers.

P4ULT sure, it may be your phone socket as i had that trouble, pm your number when ever you want a race sometime.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll have a try when I get 5 mins and let you know

Cheers


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh and to let you know, if the players all go of line that makes you automatically go off line, i still get connection problems now and again, its the wii system i think.

I have noticed soo many cheats on there, at the start i see people use items such as big mushroom or star. These cheats never truly win any of the races imo. Iv seen the race leaders get stars etc even without getting any of the box's, yet i still manage to keep up with these cheats playing properly. Maybe they should learn how to drive on with the karts properly imo, not cheat their way through.

Anyone else fancy a few races at all ?


----------

